# Secret Tog Fishing Spot....



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Me and some of my friends ekoj had some luck
catching tog from our new secret 
shore spot.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I suppose you wouldn't wanna share would you?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

fingersandclaws said:


> I suppose you wouldn't wanna share would you?


It is somewhere between New Jersey
and MD. It is very rocky. Only about
3 people can fish it at one time because
the deep water hole is at the very tip
of a jetty.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I would like a little action too. I have never tasted nor caught a tog in my life ... now it is time!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I would like a little action too. I have never tasted nor caught a tog in my life ... now it is time!


I have the number for the Morning Star
if you need it...


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*No Fair Hen...*

Man give it up.. shoot me a pm... Kinda itch'n for a little tog action before it get's into the 90's... LOL.. PM me...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Huntsman said:


> Man give it up.. shoot me a pm... Kinda itch'n for a little tog action before it get's into the 90's... LOL.. PM me...



Huntsman...cannot recall anybody by
that name? Are you sure that I know 
you?

PM sent.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Talapia said:


> I have the number for the Morning Star
> if you need it...


Come on now from one fellow Redskins fan to another. I try and stay off large ocean going vessels these days. I would rather be shore bound.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Cyg, don't worry about these "tog" that everyone talk about. If they tasted that good, I would've told ya already. If ya catch any in the future, freeze her up and just give it to me . . . I'll use it for bait or something.

So, Talapia . . . between NJ and MD huh?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Come on now from one fellow Redskins fan to another. I try and stay off large ocean going vessels these days. I would rather be shore bound.


PM sent.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

talapia, nice fishes!!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

oh yeah, I forgot, when we having sashimi?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I only eat tog sashimi on the same day it
was caught, so I guess I will just have
to bring you along on my next trip.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Talapia said:


> I only eat tog sashimi on the same day it
> was caught, so I guess I will just have
> to bring you along on my next trip.


now, thats what i'm talking about!!


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*nice work*

now share b4 i call the pentagon and tell them you have saudi arabian sympathies  and send them a doctored picture of you in drag   
lmaoooo c'mon give da spot up lol.
seriously looks like ya put in a good days reelin' 
well done


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks "T" !!! I think I know where that is. I have never been out there to fish but I have driven by it.

Man those guys look real tasty. I want to try then sashimi style too


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Thanks "T" !!! I think I know where that is. I have never been out there to fish but I have driven by it.
> 
> Man those guys look real tasty. I want to try then sashimi style too


Have fun. They bit well on clam and 
crab sandwiches.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

hmmmm ... the north jetty just to the right of the end


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Right On Point FH ..*



fishhead said:


> hmmmm ... the north jetty just to the right of the end



And if you stray to far that drop off is a mutha... Can't wait until the 22nd...

*___________________*
*WBB - Shadow Ninja*


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think I might also have an idea about where it is. I am not going to go spot stealing but it is just nice to know about other places.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

justinfisch01 said:


> I think I might also have an idea about where it is. I am not going to go spot stealing but it is just nice to know about other places.


Are you sure that you know what you
think you know?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Man, my PM box is just jumping today...
Nice to know that I have so many
friends on P&S that want to say hello.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

So that's where all the tog from Lotte Plaza went.

Don't let those Koreans know . . . ahh too late!


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

*Secret spot...*

Well... I guess I'm not getting the secret spot revealed...
Hei T.. I am one of the people who sent you a PM


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

apungke said:


> Well... I guess I'm not getting the secret spot revealed...
> Hei T.. I am one of the people who sent you a PM



All things/answers come to those who 
wait.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Nice mess of tog Henry. Some mighty fine eating there.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Mr. Popularity..*



Talapia said:


> Man, my PM box is just jumping today...
> Nice to know that I have so many
> friends on P&S that want to say hello.


man, can't wait to hang out and snag some of them monsters you have there. I remember heading out that way a few yrs back and slammed em... Didn't know they knew they were back... wooo hoooooo

*___________________*
*WBB - Shadow Ninja*


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm too far to ask but please keep sharing pics Togs(or blackfish) are great to catch and eat.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Lots of people have secret spots ... and sometimes your secret spot is the same spot as a few other people's secret spot


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

*Water Temp & Tog*

I've been watching the forum for a while especially those ones related to Togging.

I saw on another thread that usually Tog is not biting when the water temp is under 50 degree.(from shore)

I guess that was wrong since Henry had a blast from shore.

Any advice guys??


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

apungke said:


> I've been watching the forum for a while especially those ones related to Togging.
> 
> I saw on another thread that usually Tog is not biting when the water temp is under 50 degree.(from shore)
> 
> ...



I thought I read somewhere it is 44 degrees? I could be totally off, but that is what I remember, and I think the water temp is right around there. I'm sure at 50, the bite will be better than 44. Still no green crabs around I believe.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Old Inlet should be carrying green crabs now, or you can get some blue crabs and use those for bait.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks Anthony. I'll call them. If not, then off to the asian market for small females


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

fingersandclaws said:


> Thanks Anthony. I'll call them. If not, then off to the asian market for small females


FC, I sent ya a PM with the information. 
I am going out there again in a few days.
I lost some true slobs in the rocks on
my last trip! Could not even budge
them, they just took line and kept on
going. Sick fishing really, drop and crank
for 2 hrs of the slack tide. I will shoot 
you a PM before I go.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Cool, thanks for the heads up. I'll definitely free up my weekend for this trip. See ya then.


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks for the info FC, since you live in Gaithersburg.. we prolly can go together sometime.
I'll try to catch them in a couple days at OC.
Hoping I will be free this weekend. 
Yeah.. my driving time is about 3 hrs to OC and it will be really dissapointing for me if I get skunked


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

apungke said:


> Thanks for the info FC, since you live in Gaithersburg.. we prolly can go together sometime.
> I'll try to catch them in a couple days at OC.
> Hoping I will be free this weekend.
> Yeah.. my driving time is about 3 hrs to OC and it will be really dissapointing for me if I get skunked


We're planning on going the weekend of the
21st (leave Friday night/Saturday early) to hit either/both AI and the bulkhead. I don't know if I can go yet, but PM me next week and I'll let you know for sure.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

apungke said:


> Thanks for the info FC, since you live in Gaithersburg.. we prolly can go together sometime.
> I'll try to catch them in a couple days at OC.
> Hoping I will be free this weekend.
> Yeah.. my driving time is about 3 hrs to OC and it will be really dissapointing for me if I get skunked


You got to learn to enjoy the whole
experience and having fun just being
out there. Otherwise you will hardly
ever be happy after a fishing trip.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*It's Called Tog Point*

Getting there is easy. 

You go down that road for a little ways.

Turn when you pass that thingy.

Go anought 4 miles and turn right.

Water is right there.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Talapia said:


> You got to learn to enjoy the whole
> experience and having fun just being
> out there. Otherwise you will hardly
> ever be happy after a fishing trip.


How true. That's the first step in going from being a fisherman to being an angler. Put in other terms it's called paying your dues.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Thanks Anthony. I'll call them. If not, then off to the asian market for small females


Pick up some crabs too while you're there.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Kools had females for 8 dollars a dozen. At least 48 baits right there.


----------



## sam843 (Mar 11, 2006)

I know were your secret spot is. 

Henry try mussels


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

sam843 said:


> I know were your secret spot is.
> 
> Henry try mussels


Hello Sam, I will give you a full brief
next time I see you.


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*what about me!*

wowowowo, what is going on here?
what about me , wanna fish~~:fishing: 





Talapia said:


> Hello Sam, I will give you a full brief
> next time I see you.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

bumsrim said:


> wowowowo, what is going on here?
> what about me , wanna fish~~:fishing:


Brian, you need to work on your togging
skills...last I checked Sam still had the
MD title. That is unacceptable!! 
Start putting a razor point on them 
hooks and oiling your reels. We 
got some work to do.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

That's it, I don't think we should allow a NY guy to own the md tog record. Me, brian, and henry are three very capable tog fisherman. I say we do a trip with Sam, if he is willing, and put him back in his place.


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*We CAN DO IT !*













Anthony said:


> That's it, I don't think we should allow a NY guy to own the md tog record. Me, brian, and henry are three very capable tog fisherman. I say we do a trip with Sam, if he is willing, and put him back in his place.


----------



## sam843 (Mar 11, 2006)

Anthony said:


> That's it, I don't think we should allow a NY guy to own the md tog record. Me, brian, and henry are three very capable tog fisherman. I say we do a trip with Sam, if he is willing, and put him back in his place.


HMMMMMMMM 
Let us take a look at the Tog score board so far this year.

Team New York=Sam
1-20lbs 11oz (NEW MD. RECORD)
2-18lbs
4-17lbs
6-15 to 16lbs

Bring it on. 
Team Girlymen oops I ment Maryland
Doesn't stand a chance against the Toggist from NYC.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I think your safe SAM .. For someone to beat those fish in season will be nearly impossible but if someone can do it I got my $$$$ on you for sure.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

hengstthomas said:


> I think your safe SAM .. For someone to beat those fish in season will be nearly impossible but if someone can do it I got my $$$$ on you for sure.


It only takes one very special tog...

Between Anthony and Brian we got 
plenty of skill and I can fake my way
enough to catch a few here and there. 
Now that Sam has the MD record he will
let his guard down...


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

While I was tog fishing I met Ekoj very nice fellow. Man I tell you he knows his $hit when it comes to toggin...:beer: :beer: :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I had the pleasure of fishing with Ekoj last August at the 4th St bulkhead. Pretty funny guy. He was telling about some Russian maned Ymmud who would soak sea clam in vodka and swore they were the best tog bait around. I don't know about that one though. Can't wait to catch some tog myself.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

sam843 said:


> HMMMMMMMM
> Let us take a look at the Tog score board so far this year.
> 
> Team New York=Sam
> ...



Next time you go on the MS, let me know and I will see if I can make it. Gotta find me some whiteleggers.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

hengstthomas said:


> I think your safe SAM .. For someone to beat those fish in season will be nearly impossible but if someone can do it I got my $$$$ on you for sure.


Trust me there is no way I'll be able to touch what Sam has done this season, I just want to beat him for one day .


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony said:


> Trust me there is no way I'll be able to touch what Sam has done this season, I just want to beat him for one day .


I only fished with Sam one day this 
spring on the MS and I walked away 
with the pool fish. One of a 
double header that I lucked out 
on.  Just goes to show
that anyone can drop a crab on a lucky
spot every now and then! 9 out of 10
days he kicks my *** though.

p.s. this is the same trip where he 
showed me how to fix my rod tip...:redface:


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Brian has also taken the pool fish...
Sam gave him a white legger.  

Just goes to show that you can't trust
us MD guys. Lend us a helping hand
and we stick a knife in yer back.

Brian is actually really good. His problem
is that his rigs are not heavy duty 
enough. He hooks some true monsters
but they always break off.


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*Stay Tuned !*

here you go SAM~ 














sam843 said:


> HMMMMMMMM
> Let us take a look at the Tog score board so far this year.
> 
> Team New York=Sam
> ...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Brian, do you realize how incredibly gay 
that video is?  I do not even 
want to know where you got that clip 
from...


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*Oops!*





















Talapia said:


> Brian, do you realize how incredibly gay
> that video is?  I do not even
> want to know where you got that clip
> from...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Trust me on this one Brian, it might be
getting lost in transition on ya...


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

catman said:


> I had the pleasure of fishing with Ekoj last August at the 4th St bulkhead. Pretty funny guy. He was telling about some Russian maned Ymmud who would soak sea clam in vodka and swore they were the best tog bait around. I don't know about that one though. Can't wait to catch some tog myself.



Catman I know that guy, althought I am no Ymmud, I tend so soak my worm in clam juice.:fishing:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

bivalvebill - I'm impressed on both counts.


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*Wanna Tog Suish?*










yamememe~
<embed src="http://www.vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=156568" quality="best" scale="exactfit" width="400" height="300" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"></embed>

<br />

<a href="http://www.vimeo.com/clip:156568">Nyotaimori aka Body Sushi</a> on <a href="http://www.vimeo.com/">Vimeo</a>


----------



## sam843 (Mar 11, 2006)

Brian and Henry went down to the Morning Star
To challenge Me the NY Toggist.
They wanted to bring back honor for the MD. boys but instead they came back 20 dollars poorer when I won the pool .


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*Sam*










It won't be long till happiness steps up to greet me
Raindrops keep fallin' on my head
But that doesn't mean my eyes will soon be turnin' red
Cryin's not for me
'Cause I'm never gonna stop the rain by complainin'
Because I'm free
Nothin's worryin' me~~~~   

Will be back!







sam843 said:


> Brian and Henry went down to the Morning Star
> To challenge Me the NY Toggist.
> They wanted to bring back honor for the MD. boys but instead they came back 20 dollars poorer when I won the pool .


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

sam843 said:


> Brian and Henry went down to the Morning Star
> To challenge Me the NY Toggist.
> They wanted to bring back honor for the MD. boys but instead they came back 20 dollars poorer when I won the pool .


Yeah, Sam beat me out for the pool fish
by 1.5"  I thought I had it with a 
25 incher than I found out that he had
released a 26 incher... 
Get ya next time Sam.


----------

